# Scared it's too late



## Faithy (Mar 8, 2011)

My husband of one year is a very loving and supportive man. I was recently diagnosed with an anxiety disorder and it is all starting to make sense why throughout the course of our time together (5 years total), I have never felt at ease or comfortable - not with him, just with life. I have always felt so much tension, pressure, and it's become too much and so overwhelming. My husband, who has a very difficult time expressing most feelings, has not said anything about being unhappy until very recently when we had a conversation that seemed to change everything. I thought we were in a great marriage but apparently we were not on the same page. He said that I have become miserable and all I do is complain, that I am not the girl he fell in love with. He says he loves me and he wants to make this work, but his actions speak differently. He said he was mad and needed time to get over everything but all we seem to do is talk about the conversation over and over and over again. I am not sure what to do at this point. In a matter of weeks, my life has turned upside down. The comfort, the security, the love I felt from my husband just a few weeks ago is gone. I cant act myself around him and in turn, he is not acting anything like himself either. I feel like my marriage is hanging on by a thread and I literally don't know what to do next. We did have a marital therapy session together - it went probably as best it could considering he just seems so angry and closed off. I am terrified that I am losing him. He says he doesn't want to talk about it anymore because it is all we have talked about for weeks, but I am feeling so insecure in my marriage - like he doesnt love me or he is going to leave, and I literally don't know what to do so that I don't push him even further away than I already have.


----------



## openheart (Mar 8, 2011)

First of all, I am sorry to hear about your troubles and I pray that they will turn for the better. I would recommend continuing the marriage counseling and express your feelings in those sessions. Try to be loving and supportive and if you believe in God, pray to Him that He may heal your marriage.


----------



## Faithy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you..thank you.


----------



## dc_atl (Mar 12, 2011)

can i ask you something- since you have the anxiety- what is better? ....someone wanting to help you even though you say you want to be left alone? or someone leaving you alone- and you figuring out a rough patch on your own?


----------

